# stem lenght & handelbars size on a 53 moto Ti



## mochodurazo (Jul 21, 2011)

im really looking fwd to pull the trigger this or next month for a new moto. As everybody know, its really impressive how much you get for the price, in any price range.

My choices are a Ti or a Lechampion CF. But some of the specs are not clear.

I need to know the stem lenght & the bars size for 53 moto Ti.

I'll apreciate any inputs.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

I can tell you my 54 cm LeChampion Cf came with a 90 mm stem and 40 cm bars. My guess would be that the Ti bike falls into the same range of sizes, 50-54cm, and would get these specs too. You can always email bikesdirect with your questions.


----------

